# pkg: Repo extraction failed



## Handy92 (Mar 26, 2017)

I did wrong and I remove all pkg directory, now I can't install any program from PKG and Ports Tree.


```
root@komputer:~ # pkg update -f
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
pkg: repository meta /var/db/pkg/FreeBSD.meta has wrong version or wrong format
pkg: Repository FreeBSD load error: meta cannot be loaded No such file or directory
meta.txz                                 : 100%  944 B     0.9kB/s    00:01 
pkg: Unable to drop priviledges: No error: 0
pkg: Repo extraction failed
repository FreeBSD has no meta file, using default settings
packagesite.txz                          : 100%    6 MiB   1.2MB/s    00:05 
pkg: Unable to drop priviledges: No error: 0
pkg: Repo extraction failed
Unable to update repository FreeBSD
Error updating repositories!
```

Help?


----------

